# Tues Night 3/19/13



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got four last night. Two at 17" and Two at 19"....Tried a couple of different spots that look promising. The wind couldn't figure out which way it wanted to blow so it made it tough to see with it all stirred up. Otherwise Vis was about 3 to 5 in the bay.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job Big Mike


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Saw these on another site. Still "sweet".


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice!!! What's the water temp over there?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Nice!!! What's the water temp over there?


Its getting up to 58-59 now.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Night Wing said:


> Saw these on another site. Still "sweet".


Yeah, I'm on GSFC too. Thanks:thumbup:


----------

